# G Myers Barnesville, Ohio jug



## toddrandolph (Sep 28, 2013)

I was first to arrive at a yard sale yesterday morning with the usual baby stuff and made in China junk when I spotted a group of crocks and jugs under a table. Mostly just common brown and white stuff, but I found this one
 G Myers (could be Hyers) & Co. Dealers in Dry Goods Groceries & C. Baresville, Ohio. I am almost certain that someone forgot to put the N in Barnesville on the stencil as this small town is located in southeast Ohio where this style of stoneware was made.


----------



## toddrandolph (Sep 28, 2013)

Now for the bad news


----------



## toddrandolph (Sep 28, 2013)

I also got this Hamilton & Jones wax sealer in perfect condition. Both stoneware pieces and a galvanized sprinkling can for $40, a real good deal. Has anyone seen this jug before? I suspect there are not too many out there as Barnesville was and is a small town. Is it possible to get the handle repaired? I normally wouldn't bother, but it is such a nice jug, I might consider getting it repaired. I really like the look of the southeast Ohio and PA stoneware with the combination stencil and freehand blue and this is the first nice example I've been able to find.


----------



## LC (Sep 28, 2013)

I think you got a good deal on them . That kind of stuff never shows up at yard sales in my area , or at least not for me when I go to them I would definitely get the jug repaired if I had it , that's a nice piece . I live in Ohio and do not remember ever hearing of the name of that town . Good luck with the jug should you decided to have it repaired .


----------



## kor (Sep 28, 2013)

Very nice. I've also never found anything like that at a yard sale. I don't know anything about them but I would have jumped on the pair for that price.


----------



## botlguy (Sep 28, 2013)

I'd say you did better than good, I think you dun GOODER or even BESTES. That jug seems outstanding.


----------



## epackage (Sep 28, 2013)

You did great, don't CONSIDER getting the handle repaired GET IT REPAIRED!!


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 28, 2013)

> Baresville, Ohio. I am almost certain that someone forgot to put the N in Barnesville on the stencil as this small town is located in southeast Ohio where this style of stoneware was made.


 
 Wonderful find, Todd,

 I'd think that public nudity is probably still frowned upon in Barnesville, too. [8D]

 Do get it repaired.




From.


----------



## toddrandolph (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone. While not my best yard sale find of the year, it was the most exciting as I will be keeping this one, not reselling it. Is the repair something I should do myself or have professionally done? Does anyone have any advice on how to do it or where to take it for repair?


----------



## pchan (Sep 29, 2013)

I`m gonna go out on a limb and guess.....unless you are a potter,  I`d say get a pro to handle it.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 29, 2013)

Great snags, Todd!  I don't know who all does that kinda thing up North, but there's a couple of good restorers down South.  PM me if you want me to get their numbers for you.


----------



## botlguy (Sep 29, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  pchan
> .....unless you are a potter,  I`d say get a pro to handle it.


 Pun intended or not?  [][]  Good one either way.


----------



## pchan (Sep 29, 2013)

I won`t reveal all my secrets....mysterious ain`t I.


----------



## nfull88@yahoo.com (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello, I wanted to give my input to your post. Your jug does say G. Hyer-- Baresville, Ohio. Baresville, named after Jacob Bare who founded this little town on the Ohio River back in the early 1800's. Originally the little town was called Bare's landing. Because of flooding the town moved to higher elevation and became Baresville. Because Baresville was very close in spelling to Barnsville, the Post Office instigated a name change and prior to 1859 the name was changed to Hannibal. Your jug is a treasure. I grew up in Hannibal (Baresville) and I went to school with Hyer descendants. It's  a great jug and displays very well. I wish it was mine


----------



## truedigr (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank you for taking the time to add some history about the jug and town. It is greatly appreciated. RC


----------



## Lordbud (Aug 5, 2015)

To me getting the jug repaired is something you have plenty of time to think about. Since you plan to keep it (who wouldn't - it's a beauty!), repairing it can wait. It displays very nicely as it is, an incredible find! The hand stenciling, the decorations, the shape are what make this a stand-out piece. Not the handle -- or lack thereof. Congrats.


----------



## margepdx (Dec 23, 2018)

Yes I can confirm, that there was a Baresville, Ohio. It was settled by my 4th Greatgrandfather, Jacob Bare and his family, in about 1805.  Originally it was known as "Bare's" and "Bare's Landing". After Jacob platted the lots in 1836 about, it became known as Baresville.  The Post Office recognized that change, per The Kalida Venture, Kalida, Putnam, Ohio, on May 23, 1851.  The Post Office changed it again, citing confusion with other towns such as Barnesville, to Hannibal, which it continues as today. You can find it on Highway 7 along the Ohio River. You have a wonderful treasure! I was in Baresville doing family research in 2013 and someone showed me a similar jug. If you ever want to sell it, please let me know.  Marge Bare, Vancouver WA.


----------

